# Backwoods Chubby G2 over the Original Chubby



## oahuelliot (Jul 12, 2017)

Hello, I've been looking at the Backwoods smokers for a long time and am finally ready to pull the trigger. I know the Chubby G2 comes a little more modified than the Original Chubby, but is the extra $400 worth the upgrades? I'm just a weekend warrior in my backyard, not much interest in competitions but I do like to entertain and sometimes this includes a hefty amount of friends or family. 

The biggest thing I'm looking at is the size and it just seems the original Chubby may be too small if I were to have a large gathering? The G2 can hold hotel pans. Does anyone have an Original Chubby and think the size is an issue or thought they should have went for the G2 in hindsight? 

I'm also looking at the Humphrey's weekender as this seems comparable in size to the G2 and the price of the OG Chubby. Any insight would be great. I know there's a lot of other smoker brands out there but these are the two / three I've narrowed it down to to fit my cost and needs in terms of size...and style, they look great!


----------



## lizard55033 (Jul 12, 2017)

I was in the same position when I pulled the trigger on my G2 chubby; I feel the price upgrade is worth it.

Absolutely love it; plus the extra room is a bonus for those occasional larger cooks; or even catering.

I've have as much as 8 Boston Butts in there at one time; or even 16 racks of Back Back Ribs.

Over the 4th I smoked up 10 racks of ribs; with plenty of room to spare.


----------



## oahuelliot (Jul 13, 2017)

Thanks for the input...I'm thinking at the end of the day I won't regret having enough room...but if it's the other case then I'll be kicking myself. Did you get the digiQ guru option? If yes or no, what are your thoughts?


----------



## lizard55033 (Jul 13, 2017)

I take mine camping with me from time to time; so I will be buying a BBQ Guru for mine since its battery operated.


----------

